# male puppy



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Im looking for a male puppy that'll be a good schutzhund candidate my breeder quit breeding so now I have to find a new breeder also


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

If you are GSD I have met a lady from southern Wisconsin that has amazing dogs! here is her site - Home . I think she has a litter right now...look at her site, she has the cutest picture ever on her front page...put a  on my face!

I am assuming of course that you want a WL, but there is also an amazing woman in NW IL. who breeds beautiful WGSL's that are very capable of doing schutzhund and they do it well!! Here is her site Huerta Hof German Shepherds . 

Good luck with your search!! Hope you find what you are looking for. I would love to see pic of your past GSD!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Any specific lines you're looking for? Any particular look? Any other plans besides Schutzhund? Do you have a price range you're looking to spend?

The more info, the better.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Send me your email for pics right now I have a 4.5year old female wl gsd that was bred for schutzhund


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Id love to find a all black but id settle for another sable, price doesn't matter to much id like yo try and stay lower then 1800 I paid 1000 for my female


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I PM'd you


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

I saw that you want a black. There is a breeder here on the forums that has a litter of 5 week pups. I do not know her personally...but they are very cute pups! Her SN is Boeselager. Here is a link to her site
*http://www.boeselagerkennel.com*


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the info


----------



## MichelleYoo (May 10, 2011)

I'll second Melinda if you want working lines (Gildaf). I think she may have some all blacks too.


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Josh, your Girl is beautiful!! I love her eyes!! Did she by chance come from Spartanville Shepherds in MI? She resembles one of their dogs, and I know that they are not breeding anymore. Either way she is absolutely gorgeous! Are you doing SchH with her?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

If you want a working prospect - get a pup out of parents who work!!!! Not bred for color or just because they are cute. Litters that are high percentage of DDR are not the ideal working prospect litter....get a pup from at least one parent titled and proven. 

Lee


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Yeah--how did so many DDR recommendations come out of someone looking for a SchH prospect?


----------



## Danielle609 (Jun 18, 2011)

Personally I do not know much about WL dogs...but I do know that Melinda works her dogs and that they are very good at it. I don't know much about the difference between DDR and what not. I am not sure what lines Boeselager comes from or if she works them or not. I just remember seeing pictures of her 5week old pups and that there were some black ones. What does it matter if the dog had DDR in it or not if it can work? 

Also I don't see the big deal about wanting a specific color. I agree that temperament and compatibility come first, but if he is willing to wait for a dog that fits his lifestyle and is black what is the big deal?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The OP STATED he wanted a schutzhund prospect. VERY FEW dogs of predominantly DDR lines get titled. Go through 10-12 years of trial results. Learn the kennel names. DDR breeders here may "work" their dogs - very very few title them in the sport. I did not mention any breeder by name. Recommendations here are for 'cute puppy' - not WORKING PROSPECT!!! Getting a pup from dogs who are not titled is higher risk that the pup actually has the nerves and drives to go all the way to titles. The problem is that very time someone is looking for a puppy - no matter what their criteria, litters/breeders are mentioned who do not match the criteria for the OPs.....pet people are pushed to high drive litters because someone saw a nice website. There ARE breeders who breed litters with a higher possibility of getting a titlable puppy than many of the 'popular' breeders here. I breed - I send many many pet prospective homes to showline breeders that I personally know. Not just because there is a cute litter on their website...IMO, someone with working goals SHOULD work hard to find a pup from a litters where the parents are proven in the work and/or proven to produce offspring who are working in the sport.

I had a DDR female (high percentage, with 3 lines to Lord) - it was NOT easy to train or title her (6x Schh3) - so I have a good understanding of what time, effort and methodology it takes to work a DDR dog in the sport. I don't recommend the type for sport to beginners because I did it, and there are lines that are more enjoyable and easier to train and work.

Lee


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think what Lee is saying (Correct me if I'm wrong Lee!) is when a person wants a specific color dog they must use a lot of caution finding their breeder since there are a LOT of breeders out there now that are breeding for color. 

I'm sure she wasn't speaking of any specific breeder but as a generalization. 

I really really really want a very dark sable for my next pup. 
If I go out and search for that I can find dozens of breeders breeding imported dogs (or worse yet, just pretty dogs) that they have never worked and have found the niche that has been formed as the folks in the US have discovered that GSDs aren't just black and tan.

:rofl: my I typed slow


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks danielle no she came from a breeder in taylorville illinois no I don't work her much anymore she didn't really have the drive for it. I still play around with some stuff with her but she's mostly a my big baby now. That's why im wanting a male dog that I can actually work with the color I said I want is just a color everybody always wants specifics in looks but you don't always get what you want.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

I use to work my dogs all the time (Schutzhund/AKC), but life happens and health issues take a toll. The father to our pups that we have now has been trained in all 3 phases of schutzhund and *I* was the result of him not being titled, not him. He is 50% DDR/50% West working and can be tested at any time with anyone. Nice full bites, a machine in tracking, etc... Just b/c some breeders can't or don't work their dogs doesn't mean that they never have been in the sport or that their dogs can't do the work. I was in schutzhund for 12 years and been out of it for about 6 years, miss it Dearly... Our pups that we have now are DDR/West Working and there are a couple of pups that have Very Nice prey drive, etc. In fact someone that is from Germany and did schutzhund over there was here the other day and pointed out which pups would be good and those are the pups that I knew would be good for the sport. Sorry if it sounded like I vented, but it just gets to me when people say if the dogs aren't titled or the people don't work their dogs then look the other way. Everyone doesn't know the background of every breeder or their dogs, so it's best to ask the breeder what their background is, etc.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

boeselager said:


> Just b/c some breeders can't or don't work their dogs doesn't mean that they never have been in the sport or that their dogs can't do the work. I was in schutzhund for 12 years and been out of it for about 6 years, miss it Dearly.


And when a person calls to talk to a breeder such as yourself they will find knowledge that is there from your time in the sport. 

My apologies if I worded my most in such a way that offended you. I was simply trying to call out the breeders out there that haven't/don't/etc work their WL dogs and really don't know anything about the workability of their lines but instead breed to that niche I spoke of earlier.

In my opinion it's more important to find your 'perfect' breeder rather than your 'perfect' pup. Of course :rofl: no person or puppy is ever perfect


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

GSDElsa said:


> Yeah--how did so many DDR recommendations come out of someone looking for a SchH prospect?


 
They don't. People who recommend them do NOT TITLE THEM! that is the problem..they have gorgeous pets and recommend them because there are titled dogs in Europe in the pedigrees. If you title one, you know why not to recommend a pure DDR dog to someone looking to do the sport....I had a nearly pure DDR female. I titled her. I bred her to a WGR male to get a dog easier to train. So I have a half DDR female - bred to a Belgian male once, and a Czech/Belgian male the second time. I would NEVER EVER take on a DDR dog if I wanted to title one. I did not know any better when I got Kyra!

Lee


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

No apologies necessary b/c I didn't direct it towards you at all. It's just that I hear this time and time again from a lot of different people and it just hits a core with me after hearing it all the time. By no means am I saying that there aren't people out there that just breed to breed and don't know anything about their dogs, b/c there are a TON of them out there, so I do agree with you there as well as there is no perfect person or puppy!!! and like I said in the post above this one, Sorry if it sounds like I'm venting ;-)


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Had a friend who trained a dog pretty much to sch1 level....had a good helper from czech stay for several months, several different helpers...dog looked fine....worked fine...took the dog to Europe, left with trainer who also had stayed a month here and worked dog here....dog failed sch1 not once, but 4 times....training and titling are 2 different things....it is very very hard to train and title here...clubs so far for most people, gas expensive...personally, even if I wanted to breed an untitled female I would use a titled male to give some credibility to the litter. I understand that "life" gets in the way...I bred an untitled female to a titled male (she had conf rating, BH and AD) but titled her afterwards..will do it again...but it is just common sense and logic that pups are a gamble, at least if one parent is titled, you have a better chance of getting a pup who has the potential to be titled - I personally will not recommend any one who wants to do sport get a pup from a pair of uncredentialed parents (SAR, LE, sport - credentials)....anyone who really wants a sport prospect is stacking the deck to get one from a dog who is titled - my DDR female was out of an untitled female and a titled male, her dam from an untitled female and a working K9 who competed in NAPWDA stuff....so I understand that titles are NOT everything...but to someone who wants a pup to work, it IS important as it does prove something.

Not directed at any specific person -but the way I feel about breeding...

Lee


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for all the info everybody


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Think I found me a gsd thanks wolfstraum


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

late to join discussion

can recommend black male pup bred by woman who ran very successful , highly competitive obedience classes (many of her students were big event high in trialers with "carmspack" dogs) , also was in french ring but came to club just as it was winding down, did schutzhund , once again club lost its ooomph . Important she knows how to work a dog and has placed many with police depts including rcmp dog Riggs brother to Fraser Glen Rebound - German Shepherd Dog .

She's been away from the scene for a few years so this is her re-entry litter . 

Sire is Carmspack Jord (pending ofa looks like excellent) represented by his brother PD Gore Carmspack Gore - German Shepherd Dog
breakdowns on Jord's pedigree his sire is Simon who was evaluated for service along with another male I had "Strike" . Simon's brother is SchH 3 Carmspack Chunko 10 - Fred Boutin & Carmspack Chunko - Rainforest Photography
beautiful portrait by Linda Shaw Shawlein Fine Art & Purebred German Shepherd Dogs
Simons sire is a working PD as his son from another dam .
Rampa 3 admired by Vollraths and Diegle . 

Anouscha produced PD's with my other sire - one is Nash , another Boomer . Sensei was hotel security in Turcs and Caicos , his sire Blitz maximum prisons USA .
Blitz's two brothers cert PD . Blitz prevented from this because of prolonged healing from broken front leg . 
Female portion for Jord / Gore - Power dam of service dogs , produced two daughters Rachel and Case both which have produced service dogs . Rachel produced http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/braggs/155256-carmspack-stark-psd-news.html
Case produced https://sites.google.com/site/count...s--puppies-9-months-and-under/carmspack-sylva
He is now a certified bomb dog in Toronto .

This is the brother of "Power" dam of Jord , a dog who just retired a month ago from PD service , 10 years of age , Untitled

the previous K9 Flint was mine also.

I thought this was very interesting and the first time I had seen such a report . This documents the service of Strike for a one year period http://www.kawarthalakespolice.com/2010yearendK9report.pdf

the dam of the black pup is from hard core working of a little off the beaten track . Her lines come from "Safko" who was consultant for and producer of police dogs, many rcmp . 
here is the pedigree of Brie aus der Karpatenvorland Brie Aus Der Karpatenvorland - German Shepherd Dog

can give you contact information -- 

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Paula R (Oct 5, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone has any information about two breeders. One is Monroe Haus (Walter and Joanne Monroe) in Exeter RI and the other is Von Grafenstein (Sue LeBlond) in Willington CT. Are they reputable? Has anyone bought a puppy from either of them? Thanks!


----------



## Cunningham GSDs (Sep 21, 2011)

** removed by Admin. Selling of puppies and dogs is not allowed on this board**


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Think I found me a gsd thanks wolfstraum


Did you end up getting your puppy? If so do share


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

No I decided to wait and let my female adapt to the new living environment. She did that alot better then I thought, now im wishing I would've gotten a pup from nick because they look great. Goin to wait until winter is over unless I find one that's house trained already


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

Lee, would you expound on why DDR dogs are poorly suited for titling in SchH? I'm interested in seeing as much detail as you'd like to provide.
Thanks.


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Mailed my deposit for a pup today


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

Congratulations! What breeder did you end up picking?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Mailed my deposit for a pup today


Awesome... Congrats!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks and mike diehl


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Thanks and mike diehl


Awesome choice. We may be getting littermates! Did you go with the Kutter litter?


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Yes I did, can't wait to see what they look like. Due date is tomorrow I think are you getting a male or female?


----------



## IllinoisGSD (Sep 21, 2011)

jb_pwrstroke said:


> Yes I did, can't wait to see what they look like. Due date is tomorrow I think are you getting a male or female?


We're getting a male also. I'll shoot you a pm. We should stay in contact since we'll have littermates. I can't wait either. Due tomorrow!


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

Still waiting to hear if my pup was born today


----------



## jb_pwrstroke (Jul 9, 2007)

No puppies  goin to wait for next litter


----------

